# BMQ Sewing Kit



## SeanPaul_031 (24 Aug 2005)

Would the instructors at St Jean BMQ confiscate an electric hand held sewing machine?


----------



## beach_bum (24 Aug 2005)

Just out of curiosity, why would you want to bring a sewing machine, hand held or not, to BMQ?


----------



## Springroll (24 Aug 2005)

I'm bringing mine to basic. I can take care of the badges and name tags and someone can do my dusting.... ;D

As to why would you want to bring it, well it is easier to use that to sew your name on everything, and it gives a better stitch than doing it by hand.


----------



## geo (24 Aug 2005)

I know there are sewing kits ("housewives") in the system but, all in all, 
not much need for sewing machines at BMQ

Uniforms that need name tags have velcro - and the name tapes come fully equipped.
otherwise, they have these leather name tag holders that hook onto the breast pocket.

Bring some safety pins (Lge & Sm), scisors & matches to "trim" the occasional loose thread, needles,Thread (black, white, OD).... you should be good to go

Leave the heavy hardware and the "needlepoint" @ home


----------



## Springroll (24 Aug 2005)

This is what I have....

http://www.seenontvproducts.net/smartstitch/index.html

and I love it and will be bringing it just in case...cause you never know


----------



## geo (24 Aug 2005)

If it's small and does not take up much room then go ahead - am sure you consulted your ahhh "better half" about what he used / needed when he went thru.

If there is a need and you have it - you'll become a very popular person in your Platoon...
Great to make friends - just mind you don't get abused by the others.


----------



## Springroll (24 Aug 2005)

Mu husband was the one that bought it for me to take to BMQ. He said he wishes he had one when he went on his BMQ.
He said that it will make the sewing easier and alot faster and will be able to focus on other things, such as keeping everything dust and lint free. It will fit into my "shoebox" so it should be fine, and as you can see by the link, it is fairly small.


----------



## beach_bum (24 Aug 2005)

Well, prior to making purchases for BMQ, you should wait to find out IF you get accepted.  

Secondly, with the velcro etc there isn't much need for sewing machines.  Even back when I did mine, we never had a need.  Other than a little mending of torn clothing etc we didn't have any sewing at all.


----------



## Springroll (24 Aug 2005)

Well, I like to sew, so wether I go to basic or not, the little hand sewing machine help will get used, so it wasn't a wasteful purchase(plus it was bought brand new at a flea market for $10!!)


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Aug 2005)

> Well, I like to sew



and you bloody well like to argue with people that have been there, that are trying to offer advice.

And as Beach_bum stated it is IF not WHEN...

dileas

tess


----------



## TCBF (24 Aug 2005)

"Mu husband was the one that bought it for me to take to BMQ. He said he wishes he had one when he went on his BMQ."

-Well, if he went through CFRS Cornwallis in the 80s, then, yes, he would have sewn a small strip of 1/4 inch medical tape onto virtually every piece of clothing he owned - minus the boots.  He then would have put his last three, name, and initials on that strip with a black pen.   Why not just write on the clothes? This was so the CF could re-issue the kit if the rct left early.  

Rcts were marched to the Canex which stocked approved items for this purpose.  A mechanical aide would have been impractical.  It would have been 'secured' by the course NCOs for the duration of the crse, and stowed in the same box that held the platoons edged wpns they brought to CFRS.

'Buying stuff for Basic' is pretty much a waste of time.  Harmless retail therapy.  We all do it on courses and deployments. 

You can sum up the endstate in one word: 'Yardsale'.

But, if it feels good, etc, etc.

Tom


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (24 Aug 2005)

When I was on basic officer training (for the short time I was there) I would have gleefully killed for one of those handheld sewing machines, it sure would have made things a whole lot easier! I never got better at sewing with practice, and we got lots of practice, every single item of military issue kit has to be marked, and for clothing that means sewing a nametag (even on socks!).  

Planes


----------



## Springroll (24 Aug 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> and you bloody well like to argue with people that have been there, that are trying to offer advice.
> 
> And as Beach_bum stated it is IF not WHEN...
> 
> ...



Are you trying to start an argument?


----------



## TCBF (24 Aug 2005)

Amusing way to lock a thread.   If Tess says 'Yes', everyone will want to know why, and if he says 'No', everyone will want to see what he adds to the 'No', 'cause it's bound to be interesting.  Meanwhile, nobody else will post, and instead will wait with baited breathe for Tess's answer.  

I'm outa here.

Tom


----------



## geo (25 Aug 2005)

the subject has been "beat" to death
Nothing more to discuss here

Ciao!


----------



## beach_bum (25 Aug 2005)

Listen up Springroll,

No one is trying to start an argument.  The facts are merely being stated.  If you don't like them, well, tough luck.    People who are in and who have already been there and done that are trying to offer you advice.  Obviously, you don't want to learn from that, and very obviously, if it goes against your mindset, it is someone trying to "start something".  Perhaps you should switch from send to receive for a while.

cheers.


----------



## Infanteer (25 Aug 2005)

....and with that, another one bites the dust.


----------

